# Standard for Modular Table Construction for Large Scale



## ChoChoChaz (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on the construction of tables for a large scale layout. Is there any standard dimensions for the width, length and height of the basic table. Also the location of the track(s) and electrical interface between modules. The track would be 45mm guage LGB, Aristocraft or similar.
OR
Would the above standard be confined to a club with no hobby wide standard? 
My location is central New Jersey and I would like to start a club in the Middlesex, Monmonth and Ocean county area.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Charlie


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.largescaleonline.com/library/modules/


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

The link above reminds me of N-Trak modules. Lots of track, hard to justify such a large railroad. Especially in large scale, a lot of us seem to like the sort of small equipment that would NEVER have found its way onto a double track main line. 

Now, I'm not opposed to someone having a good time, or to just making a place to run trains in circles, but perhaps there's something more? 

I'm working on some Free-Mo modules in HO scale, and I really like the philosophy there. The only standards are the width and height of the ends, that there is a single track centered on the end, and minimum radius, rail height, and the like. There are no standards for module length, or even shape, which leads to a more flexible track plan. Of course, it works better as point to point, rather than a loop, since it's unlikely that you'll have the right modules to actually connect both ends. One of the really nice things about having the track centered is that a module can be used either way, depending on how it would work best in the situation. The track does not have to be centered along the entire module - just at the ends. Also, modules can be broken up into multiple pieces, so that a single "module" can actually be 20' long and tied in a knot, as long as the ends meet the standards. 

If there's not a Free-Mo style standard for 45mm modules, perhaps it's time to start one?


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charlie,
Welcome to MLS.
Might check out the Sundance Central here http://www.sundancecentral.org/sc-main.htm

Richard Schmitt is a member here and could probably give you some pointers.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is our club modules. We are usually set-up at the B&O RR Museum in Baltimore from Thanksgiving to New Years. 

http://www.mdlsrs.com/ModuleConstruction.html


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The module Torby referenced was taken from the Del Oro Large Scale Railroad Association in California which has been used for a model by many other clubs here is a link to Del Oro Pacific's web site with more info.... click here http://www.deloropacific.com/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

(I googled Del Oro  )


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie, 

If you make a modular layout to take to shows, do not put any legs on the modules.. That way you can set them up @ about 2' for the shows & higher @ your house or club building.. They need to down low to get the kids attention.. You can put them up high when you want to play with them.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The reason for modular standards in the first place was to allow different people to each build a small scene which could then be linked to form a layout. Often these layouts are set up at shows to demonstrate the scale or the hobby in general but over time, the development of modular layouts took on a broader purpose. Now there are modular layouts that are set up in non show venues and where the operators are expecting to be able to operate just as they would on a fully designed static layout.

All of this has driven an evolution in the modular standards toward FreeMo ... at least in the smaller scales.

In large scale, there has yet to develop a movement toward modular layouts. Yes Del Oro and Big Green and a few well known others exist and are very visible at shows but they are the work of "closed" clubs. The idea that a bunch of us might just show up with a module and be part of an impromptu modular layout with real operations potential does not exist in the thinking of large scalers.

Accordingly, there is not a generally accepted large scale modular standard.

The thread was started by someone who wished to build a module ... and asked what standard should be used. The answer is ... what will the new module be connected to? Given the situation in large scale today, unless a modeler has commitment from others to participate he is sol with a single module no matter the standard chosen. And lots of large scalers will tell you ... we don't need no stinkin standards ... for anything. But then again, maybe they don't expect to build a module either.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

Are there largescale modular clubs in NJ, or Eastern Pennsylvania? You might want to pick a module standard that is compatible with them for future events. - Web


----------

